# India has lowest average broadband connection speed in APAC



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2016)

Nothing unusual here..




> India and Philippines have recorded the lowest average broadband connection speed in Asia-Pacific region at 3.5 Mbps, while South Korea dominated the segment with highest average connection speed at 29 Mbps in the first quarter of this year, according to a study conducted by Akamai Technologies.
> 
> Comparatively, Philippines recorded had better average peak connection speed at 29.9 Mbps, against India’s average peak connection speed at 25.5 Mbps, which was again lowest in the region.
> 
> ...



Source:India record lowest broadband connection speed in Asia-Pacific region at 3.5 Mbps in Q1: Akamai


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2016)

Again? :yawn_NF:

- - - Updated - - -

Also the PDF of the actual Akamai report - *www.akamai.com/us/en/multimedia/do...amai-state-of-the-internet-report-q1-2016.pdf


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 4, 2016)

Why not update the old thread and change the title to Akamai broadband report. It reports every quarter.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2016)

Ho no, im not getting my full speed  
*www.speedtest.net/result/5451535910.png

- - - Updated - - -

here is the old thread *forum.digit.in/technology-news/181...age-internet-speed-asia-pacific-akamai-8.html


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 4, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Ho no, im not getting my full speed
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5451535910.png
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



what's your fup and plan cost


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 4, 2016)

Akamai should consider mean instead of average so that the stats don't get skewed due to a minority of people like above. Also Akamai needs to find a way to track data caps.


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2016)

*img.memecdn.com/my-internet-speed_o_1228529.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 5, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Ho no, im not getting my full speed
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5451535910.png
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Dat speed. Are you running an Empire? :thinking_NF:


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> what's your fup and plan cost



145 gb ~₹ 2300


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2016)

Our speed is sufficiently ok for working in office, downloading a watchable movie everyday and some online gaming ...I am getting 4 Mbps unlimited for 900 in mumbai...I dont ask for anything more


----------



## surya kumar (Jul 5, 2016)

Flash said:


> *img.memecdn.com/my-internet-speed_o_1228529.jpg



Yes Haha mine also.:smile_NF:


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 7, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Our speed is sufficiently ok for working in office, downloading a watchable movie everyday and some online gaming ...I am getting 4 Mbps unlimited for 900 in mumbai...I dont ask for anything more


Which ISP?
What Plan?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2016)

Flash said:


> *img.memecdn.com/my-internet-speed_o_1228529.jpg



Compared to yours my speed is as below:

*www.speedtest.net/result/5458148487.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 7, 2016)

:crying_NF:


----------

